# sailing help in MD



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm gonna be up in MD at the Bert Jabbins yacht yard checking out the 27' sailboat I just won off Ebay this coming Saturday and was wondering if any experienced sailors in the area feels like giving a free lesson on sailing. Complete noob here; all my boating experience is kayaks and small outboards.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Too much work for a free lession.. 

Take a couple of classes.

It will be worth it. 

Capt Mike


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Sell it and buy a real boat you can fish on


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

What condition is the boat in? I ask this since this past weekend I went out on a friends boat and we had to jerry rig a front sail and I almost got my arm ripped off when we decided to changed directions and I had to manhandle the rope connecting the sail to the boat.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

It's in pretty decent condition, hull wise. I sailed it about 50 miles last weekend, but had to lay up for repairs when the manifold hose blew apart and the engine started pumping water in. Easy enough repair apparently, but it was something the surveyor missed when he listed all the defects with the boat. Sailing her is a breeze, though I only used the mainsail. I want to get a bit more experience under my belt before trying a genoa or spinaker. Planning on sailing her the rest of the 120 miles next weekend home.

Great idea kent. You can have her for 15K. Hey, she even has a new manifold hose!


----------

